# <Blank> at his most <Blank>ian: <Work>



## bz3 (Oct 15, 2015)

Just an amusing thought exercise for this thread. The idea is to propose a composer exhibiting the feature/style of another composer in a particular work. For instance,

Bruckner at his most Wagnerian: Symphony 3.

Pretty easy idea and since that was an obvious one by the composer's own admission I'll do one more. Be as theoretical as you want, I'd rather this be a creative thread than simply pointing out that Mozart studied Haydn when he wrote his 38th symphony.

Mahler at his most Brahmsian: Symphony 8


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Walton at his most Sibelian: Symphony No. 1 (first movement especially)
Dvořák at his most Brahmsian: Symphony No. 7


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

bz3 said:


> Mahler at his most Brahmsian: Symphony 8


 - Is it April 1st already??


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Stravinsky at his most Rimsky-Korsakovian: The Firebird


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Woodduck said:


> Stravinsky at his most Rimsky-Korsakovian: The Firebird


Prokofiev said that there was no music in Firebird, and if there was, it was warmed-over _Sadko_. You gotta love the guy!


----------



## bz3 (Oct 15, 2015)

Becca said:


> - Is it April 1st already??


Small cells drawn into large-scale works. I said to be creative!


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Satie at his most Debussyesque: Sarabandes
Satie at his most Ravellian: Gymnopedies


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

Beethoven at his most Mahlerian: 3rd Symphony, 2nd movement


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

Suk at his most Lou Reed-ian : Fantastic Scherzo


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Totenfeier said:


> Beethoven at his most Mahlerian: 3rd Symphony, 2nd movement


To the converse, Mahler at his most Beethovenian: 2nd Symphony, 1st movement.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Woodduck said:


> Stravinsky at his most Rimsky-Korsakovian: The Firebird


Unless it's the recently discovered Funeral Song.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Blancrocher said:


> Unless it's the recently discovered Funeral Song.


An even earlier work, I'll guess. Composers' first efforts are naturally the best place to find music that sounds like someone else's.


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

Woodduck said:


> To the converse, Mahler at his most Beethovenian: 2nd Symphony, 1st movement.


Well played, sir.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Hildegard at her most Gregorian.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Wagner at his most Suppe-ian: Overture to Das Liebesverbot


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Shostakovich at his most Tchaikoviskian: Festive Overture.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Woodduck said:


> Satie at his most Ravellian: Gymnopedies


Ravel at his most Satien: Conversation of Beauty and the Beast from the Mother Goose Suite.


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

Liszt at his most Brucknerian: Les Preludes


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Vaughan Williams at his most Elgarian: Symphony #1, "A Sea Symphony"

Vaughan Williams at his most Sibelian: Symphony #5


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Schubert at his most Mozartean: Symphony #1


----------



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

Beethoven at his most Schubertian: Sonata in e minor op. 90


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

Bernstein at his most Shostakovichian: Candide Overture.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Mendelssohn at his most Beethovenish, at least in his monothematic intensity: _Overture to Elijah_.


----------



## Dirge (Apr 10, 2012)

Kodály at his most Debussyan: "Sírfelirat" (Epitaph) from 7 Pieces for Piano, Op. 11 (1910-1918)
_"La cathédrale engloutie," Hungarian style_

Stravinsky at his most Bachian: Concerto "Dumbarton Oaks" (1938)
_Igor's answer to the_ Brandenburg Concertos

Maconchy at her most Blochian: String Quartet No. 5 (1948)
_Bloch's String Quartet No. 2½_

Finnissy at his most Ivesian: _Plain Harmony_ (1993)
_old hymning tunes deranged ... or so it sounds to me_


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Actually , the Firebird reminds me harmonically , at least, more of Scriabin the Rimsky .


----------



## Adam Weber (Apr 9, 2015)

Britten at his most Shostakovichian: String Quartet No. 3


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Tower at her most Bartokian: Concerto for orchestra


----------



## mathisdermaler (Mar 29, 2017)

Antheil at his most Gershwinian: American symphony


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

Wagner at his most Richard Nanes-ian: Fantasia for piano in F-sharp minor

(he seriously couldn't write piano music, dear God, at least in his early days)


----------

